# Holiday Advice



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Not sure if I am posting in the right place so please move this thread if need be.

Dh and I are looking at going for DD in Greece and was planning to do this in September after our summer holiday, however, after plotting when my AF is likely to arrive I have discovered that the evil one is due to arrive the day we fly out to Turkey which means I wont be venturing into the pool and given that I am not a huge sunbathing fan (much prefer to sit under a brolly and read) I am thinking why wait why not go for it.

So my question is this has anyone flown to Greece or any other clinic had transfer and then either gone on holiday during the 2WW or at the first stages of pregnancy and if anyone has any advice good or bad it would be greatly received.

x x x x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hmmmm... we had tx at Serum last year and tried to incorporate a holiday as part of the 2ww - we went to Santorini.

I would advise strongly against it.  We left Athens after transfer and headed out to the islands.  Although it was a nice idea to 'relax' afterwards, that didn't really happen and I spent the whole time panicking that something I had inadvertently done affected the outcome (it was a bfn).  The roads were bumpy and I wondered if a massive bump we went over could have affected implantation.  I worried if the flight could have done it, if something I ate would make me sick, etc., etc., etc.  I also spent every second symptom spotting.  It was a bit of a nightmare and I was just glad to get home.


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Mandy I have calculated some more and there is only one option for TX before holiday available to us which would mean we would have had the result prior to our holiday so I guess my question needs to change to if anyone has gone on holiday during the very early stages of pregnancy.

Congratulations on your little pink miracle.

x x x x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks. 

In terms of a holiday during early pregnancy, again, I wouldn't advise it.  I'm sorry - I know it's not what you want to hear.    You will find it much easier after the first trimester.  During the first trimester there are loads of clinic, hospital and midwife appointments and there are also plenty of things going on - morning sickness, tiredness & lethargy and generally feeling rubbish.  I also had a bit of bleeding and I think I'm in the majority with that.  It's something you'd want to be very close to your EPU for.

I wanted to go on holiday to Australia to see my family and while the obstetrician said it was fine, my clinic said no - and mine was a natural pregnancy (and I am thoroughly used to travelling backwards and forward long haul, so I didn't see a problem with it).

I'm now looking at going away in the next few weeks as I feel great, am sleeping well and have tons of energy.  Is it something you can possibly postpone until that stage?  I appreciate wanting to have a holiday to look forward to irrespective of the outcome of treatment, but it's not something I think is a great idea in early pregnancy.   It's why, for so many years, we were unable to plan or book any holidays as we just didn't know what was going to happen.


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Unfortunately the holiday is booked and paid for an we are taking my SD's if it was just me and DH it wouldnt be a problem.  Serum close through August which would mean September would be when we could go again, however, DH's work is too busy and whilst I could nip over and have ET alone he wants to come with me so at least he feels involved.  I know that its a big decision to take a gamble on but I feel life has been on hold for and that we have given up so much that maybe going on holiday would be  a good distraction.  This may all be pie in the sky anyway but just wanted to gather some opinion.

Thanks again

x x x x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

If it's already booked and paid for, I'm sure you'll make the most of it anyway.   You might be like me and have no morning sickness, or you might just breeze through it all - who knows!

I agree, it's horrible leaving life on hold for it all.


----------



## Anosy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello  

Hope you don't mind me jumping in here. We've just had our first BFP and are now 5 weeks   I spoke to my clinic about this last week as we are hoping to go on holiday in 3 weeks- my clinic said this was absolutely fine as we are planning on going to Spain (they said Europe fine) and they also said I will have had my first scan (in 2.5 weeks) so we will know more where we are. We're still planning on going at the moment but obviously will see nearer the time and also how the scan goes.  

I'd be really interested to hear what others say about this. I would talk to your clinic/GP about it and look into what health care provision/insurance there is wherever you are going. 
x


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi UTB,
I flew to Australia 5 days after my BFP... and i am now 6 days away from having my babies. 
The long haul was a nightmare re: the utrogestan (2 doses required on outbound and return journey and no money to upgrade to a flat bed on the flights, meant i was in the toilet a long time doing weird-looking yoga poses to try and keep them in place!). It was also a bit grim with morning sickness on the return journey.

*But* with a shorthaul flight you will be fine. The clinic freaked out that i was flying so far and told me "I would blame myself if the treatment didn't work"... which i thought was horribly unprofessional of them. I asked them for medical evidence about flying and miscarriage and they of course couldn't offer any evidence at all. (Cabin crew are taking off flying duties when pregnant, but they are lugging heavy trollies around and spend a lot more time in the air than us holiday-makers). It would be wise to speak with a pharmacist to get advice on compression stockings (sexy!) for the flight to reduce risk of DVT, and ensure you're drinking lots of fluids too. If you can, get an aisle seat so you can be up and down a lot to wander about. 
I wish you all the best for your treatment and hope you have a holiday where you're in the early stages of pregnancy.

Anosy - enjoy your trip too 

3cats
x


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

We have three cats many thanks and congratulations on your babies x


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

My friend flew to Australia and back on her own in the space of a week when she was 8 weeks pregnant.  She had an early scan to make sure it wasn't eptopic before the trip.

She is a GP!

x


----------

